# Servercomplete vs Wholesaleinternet



## earl (May 23, 2013)

Hi, just curious with everyone's experience on Servercomplete and Wholesaleinternet..

I recently purchase two servers with identical specs one from SC and another from WII.. I'm thinking of only keeping one, they are basically priced about the same, with WII costing $4 more, the Specs are as follows..

*Dual Quad Core Xeon 5520 (8 physical cores, 16 virtual cores)
24GB RAM*
1TB SATA Hard Drive
100Mbit Unmetered Port
5 usable IPv4 IPs

IPMI

*SC Pros:*

- Awesome Support! replies are pretty quick and they are very helpful

- The billing/server manger panel is pretty neat similar to OVH with provisioning for automated OS reload and a panel which list all the specs of your server / monitor temp , reverse DNS etc

-Will allow you to send in your own Hard Drives

-IPMI will be on a VPN

-Offers a managed service option for a fee

*SC Cons:*

- No IPV6 at the moment should be available in 1-2 months

-No IPMI at the moment should be available in 1-2 months since they are working on a VPN solution for IPMI access.

-The 100 Mbit is really limited to 100Mbit cannot download more than 11MB/s

-Need to associate MAC to IP's  for it to work in KVM not necessary for OVZ

*WII Pros:*

-Probably on a 1Gbit port even thought it states 100 Mbit, see lots of folks get way over 11MB/s

-Free DA

-Cheap cPanel VPS license

-IP's on private vlan no MAC to IP association required

*WII Cons:*

-Sales/billing takes ages to reply

-Iffy tech support depends who you get really, but overall acceptable

-No server management service offered.

Not sure if SC is considered a premium host but they do feel like it to me, WII is definitely more so a budget host but I've had pretty good experience so far.. let me know what you guys think..


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2013)

SC gets my vote. Daniel is awesome!


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

WII gets my vote! I'm a sucker for good bandwidth.


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Daniel is awesome!


I agree Daniel is super AWESOME!


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2013)

GoRACK's bandwidth used to be good. I hear they have 2 networks now (normal and premium) so I don't know what it's like now.


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> WII gets my vote! I'm a sucker for good bandwidth.


Honestly I'm weening more towards WII cause they seem to give you more bang for the buck! bandwidth being a big factor.. I can do 50MB/s on my C2Q at WII where looking at 11MB/s at SC is a real killer!


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

From the offer page at WHT they mentioned "Our network currently consists of nLayer/GTT and TeliaSonera." and "Route Optomized Network" not sure what that means? premium network maybe?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

The only downside for me is the support, I've gotten some really short responses from them. I'm currently waiting for a response from them on a hard drive upgrade and it's been a full day so far.

But the server is amazing for the price


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> The only downside for me is the support, I've gotten some really short responses from them. I'm currently waiting for a response from them on a hard drive upgrade and it's been a full day so far.
> 
> But the server is amazing for the price


YUP.. depends on who you get really, one time I think they restarted the wrong server, definitely was not mine they restarted

but really after it's all setup I don't really need support so not a biggie..

but they really should do something about billing it's like trying to talk to OVH! where they take two days to reply back and closed on weekends!


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

I know. It's freaking terrible sometimes. The actual tech support is very willing to help though!


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> The actual tech support is very willing to help though!


Tech support is ok.. but I do get the feeling that "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type thing with WII,  where with SC I don't get that! they seem pretty competent but then again it's only been couple of days


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

Well, just go with the one that fits your needs the best. That just happens to be WII for me.


----------



## SkylarM (May 23, 2013)

Daniel is a great guy, prices are awesome. Network is great, Have had servers with him for a while now. No direct support requests via the support portal though so cannot comment on that.


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Daniel is a great guy, prices are awesome. Network is great, Have had servers with him for a while now. No direct support requests via the support portal though so cannot comment on that.


Network does seem to be good.. I think I was disconnected from a VNC session at WII while VNC was still up at SC, but again 11MB/s compared to 50MB/s at WII is kinda hard to disregard..


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2013)

Speed is always nice but I prefer stability.


Number of threads I've ever seen for SC down: 0


Number of threads I've seen for WII down: At least 1 a month


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

@KuJoe - Really? Interesting. I've had mine for about a month now and not had a single outage of any type that wasn't/isn't planned.


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2013)

I don't have any servers with them so I don't really have any experience, maybe people just keep bumping the same threads.


----------



## earl (May 23, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Number of threads I've seen for WII down: At least 1 a month


Yes I've noticed this.. it's not hour long outages but short spurts long enough to disconnect a session.. one time I think they accidentally pulled the power plug to the switch which my server was on.. at least they were honest and told me..

Also I noticed that at SC I get download speeds of 95Mbps but my upload speed never gets past 65Mbps at WII I'm getting 250 Mbps upload & download


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

Hahaha. Wowwww. Interesting. Will report back later if anything does occur.


----------

